# usb-storage driver does not recognize my digital camera

## aysther

I have a Canon EOS400D Rebel XTi, and I'm having some trouble getting it mounted as a storage device so that I can grab photos from it. Any help would be appreciated.

When i plug in the camera, I get this:

```
usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5

usb 1-4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
```

And when I disconnect it, I get this:

```
usb 1-4: USB disconnect, address 5
```

So I know the kernel sees it, but I'm not sure how to get it working and mounted as a device. 

I know it's not creating anything in the /dev filesystem, either.

Does anyone know what I need to configure in the kernel (in addition to the main usb-storage driver) to get this working?

Thanks!

----------

## didymos

OK, what specifically are you doing to try and read it, and what, if any, errors have you seen?  As far as the kernel goes, besides "USB Mass Storage support", you may need to enable "SCSI disk support", though it probably is already. You could try adding "SCSI generic support".

----------

## shaumux

Do you want automounting feature?

If you can't see any errors there then the camera is working fin.

For automounting you need something like gnome-volumemanager or the kipslaves from kde or ivman

----------

## aysther

Ahh, well. In theory, when I plug in the camera. The usb-storage driver should recognize it as a mass-storage device, create a device in /dev as if it were a flash USB key (or something similar) and then I would be able to mount it manually, or with gnome-volume-manager.

However, none of this happens, no device is created in /dev. The only thing that happens is that the system registers a new USB connect / disconnect event, and assigns / frees the address.

I also tried using gphoto2 to auto-detect the camera, but that came back with no devices found.

When I plug the camera into my windows box (I HATE using windows... which is why I care so much about fixing this!) the camera is autodetected, and I can transfer images off. So I must be doing something wrong in Gentoo.

----------

## bunder

it should show up as a /dev/sdax node...  besides usb-storage and some scsi stuff, you shouldn't need anything to mount it, unless its one of those cameras which fakes as a mmc reader.

----------

## aysther

nope, usb-storage doesn't create an sda, sdb, sdnx... node.

Nothing.

----------

## shaumux

When the camera is connected what does lsusb say?

----------

## aysther

```
sharktop ~ # lsusb

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 001 Device 010: ID 04a9:3110 Canon, Inc. 

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 08ff:2580 AuthenTec, Inc. 

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

sharktop ~ #
```

I did get gphoto2 to recognize the camera as root (probably need to add the cameras group) but I still can't get it mounted as a drive.

----------

## albright

What makes you think that your camera supports usb-storage?

My canon is3 uses PTP. You can't mount it, but gphoto2 (I

use the digikam frontend) works fine (after you get the groups/

permission stuff right).

----------

## didymos

 *albright wrote:*   

> What makes you think that your camera supports usb-storage?

 

It probably can be used that way, just not at the moment.  I had an HP camera a ways back that for a long time only worked in PTP mode on linux, and at some point it became mountable via the USB storage driver.

----------

## aysther

Well. For the time being, assuming it's not supported by usb-storage... what do I need to do to get the groups set up right for digikam?

----------

## albright

 *Quote:*   

> what do I need to do to get the groups set up right for digikam?

 

I think it's enough for the user to be in the plugdev group (and have

hal and dbus running) but I may be misremembering the complexity

here. Plug the camera in, if digikam doesn't start by itself start

digikam, if your camera isn't auto detected manually detect

camera. Eventually, everything works.[/quote]

----------

## aysther

Thanks,

I just realised that I am actually using gtkam, not digikam. Does anyone know how to set up permissions for that? I've searched the online documentation, and haven't come up with anything that works.

I can access the camera via root, but not via my own user. I have tried adding permissions to plugdev, and camera.

Thanks!

----------

## zephirus

Just tackled this same thing... I had to put gtkam, gphoto2, and libgphoto2 in my portage.keywords... 400D is supported in 2.3 but 2.2 was the latest 'stable' in portage... for AMD64 at least...

----------

